# CJ's 2nd meet



## CardinalJacked (Oct 5, 2016)

Fellow members of the board, 

I have my second meet coming up quick on October 22nd. This meet prep has been a bitch, due to me pushing myself harder, I've had a few more tweaks and little injuries; however, my momma didn't raise no bitch....or a smart kid to pay attention to these injuries while they were still small. 

This Week I've been hitting second attempts. Smoked a 555lb squat, FINALLY hit a smooth 315 bench, and this Friday I will be traveling back to my hometown to deadlift with ToolSteel.

This meet I'm shoot for a 570ish squat. 325 bench, and 600 deadlift. Total around 1500. Tool will hopefully being there in my corner, being my bitch, and calling my weights. 

I'm pretty ****in excited for this meet!


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 5, 2016)

It's gonna be a good time. You've made some great progress this training cycle.


----------



## bigdog (Oct 5, 2016)

good luck CJ but be careful with that tool fukker... damn cop...:32 (18):


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 5, 2016)

Good luck man


----------



## Joliver (Oct 5, 2016)

bigdog said:


> good luck CJ but be careful with that tool fukker... damn cop...:32 (18):



^^^I've been saying this for 10 years!!!!

Good luck buddy. Kick ass.


----------



## Milo (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice man my meet is Oct 22 too. Shooting for the same total also lol. Kill it bro.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 5, 2016)

Good luck to ya CJ!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 5, 2016)

What's your weight at fatty?


----------



## CardinalJacked (Oct 5, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's your weight at fatty?



This morning I was 248 on the dot. but I'm pretty sure that scale is a few lbs heavy


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 5, 2016)

Kill it cj.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 5, 2016)

Don't be a pussy


----------



## Onk (Oct 5, 2016)

is your bench low in comparison to your squat or DL, or is that a normal(ish) power ratio? I ask as you kick my ass with squat and DL, but I bench a bit more than you. I want to see if I'm the weird one or not 

otherwise, good luck


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 5, 2016)

Onk said:


> is your bench low in comparison to your squat or DL, or is that a normal(ish) power ratio? I ask as you kick my ass with squat and DL, but I bench a bit more than you. I want to see if I'm the weird one or not
> 
> otherwise, good luck



Benching is the rest period between squats and deadlifts in a powerlifting meet.....


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 5, 2016)

Tear it up CJ!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 5, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Benching is the rest period between squats and deadlifts in a powerlifting meet.....



Yes it for the pussies to rest and watch the real men shine!!! Lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 5, 2016)

And cj we all have expectations and numbers we want to hit in a meet but get those out of your head. Set your openers and focus only on that until meet day.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'm really looking forward to this meet. No first meet nerves, I kinda know how stuff goes, and there's another classic raw junior 242. So lets get it.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Oct 21, 2016)

Weighed in at 238.1 this morning. lighter than my last meet lol. 

Been eating carbs all day, small nap, more carbs, then falling asleep tonight to wake up fresh tomorrow.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 21, 2016)

Kill it buddy. 

I weighed 238 on the dot for mine. Fatty.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Oct 23, 2016)

Well, it was an eventful day yesterday. Not going as I would've hoped.

I ended up going 5/9. 

Squat- I hit my opener at 512, and after that made too big of a jump going for 556 and missed it twice. I should've hit it, but the weights were just feeling heavy. Not gonna sit here and say some shit like "I got out of groove." When it comes down to it, I just bit off more than I can chew. 

Bench- here I went 2/3. Went conservative due to my pec, and ended with a 303 bench. Tool selected my third attempt of 319 which I just couldn't lock it. But hey, I finally benched over 300 in competition. 

Deadlifts- At this point of the day, I just said **** it. I smoked 529 and 562, but I was training all this time to hit a 600 deadlift. I could tell Tool was happy when I told the pretty lady that I was going for 600, but that's what I wanted. I attempted 600, almost had it, was grinding it out, but I tore a couple calluses and my grip gave out. I was shitty. 

I set a 1 pound PR on my total lol. **** it. I had fun. I put a lot of pressure on myself with lifting, and while at this meet I got reminded why I do this. It ****ing fun. 

Huge shoutout to ToolSteel for going to my meet, even tho he was late on a bench spot, it would've been a hard meet without him. 

Pillar is an amazing coach, and we have work to do this "off-season"


----------



## Milo (Oct 23, 2016)

Great work man. Way to grind it out like a ****in warrior.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 24, 2016)

We certainly do have some work. Good thing about the meets is sometimes stuff becomes glaringly obvious that you don't always notice in the gym even on max effort work.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 24, 2016)

Good shit cj. That 600 pound pull will be your next meet just keep telling yourself that. Good work brother.


----------



## BigJohnny (Oct 24, 2016)

Good job man, keep pounding it!


----------



## bigdog (Oct 24, 2016)

awesome! love the outlook CJ! great job brother..


----------

